# Finally Guys, the CURE for all social anxieties, period.



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

If you havent been following the original thread here it is: 
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=74497&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

OMG, I feel like crying as I write this... when I took neurobalance the first time it was only half a teaspon. Today I tried 2 tps as recommended, my social anxiety was GONE! LIterally - I met 4 people today, I felt NO ANXIETY watsoever, socialized, didnt have ANY physical symptoms - I felt like I usually did with my family, at home -- I felt like myself. At the end of the day today as I was going home, I prayed silently to the LORD, GOD, thanking him for having provided me this cure. I am blessed and want to share with all of you guys -- this cure is the CURE! ANd it's here to stay with me!

*forget mad-1 - didnt work, I tried so MANY THINGS just as you all did - but this is it -- the cure for social anxiety, for all anxieties, OCD's (CAN YOU BELIEVE IT, I DID NOT COMPULSIVELY WORRY TODAY!!!) with no side affects. No heaviness in the head, NO FUMBLING IN THE MOUTH, BLUSHING, SMILING FOR NO REASON!!! ---- NEUROBALANCE!!!!!!!!! :boogie :thanks :clap :yes :banana :lol :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

wow

that stuff sounds pretty freaking awesome if you ask me!

I may just have to try it myself!

Yay for you!!

thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you so much! I just want to tell everyone on this board to get Neurobalance. This board will probably no longer exist because of it... lol. Good thing. But yea, Neurobalance is it... *skips in the fields of flowers & all things merry* Im so happy - I cant explain all in words... Im happy, pleased, excited about life now!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I remember I once thought I was poisoned as a kid. After coming to this realization, I felt violently ill. I felt like vomiting (huddled over on the ground), and I was sweating and horribly sick. Then I found out that I wasn't poisoned and felt completely better within 5-10 minutes.

Come back in a few months and let us know if you're still completely cured. Otherwise, a lot of us would like to see some double-blind, peer-reviewed research studies (not conducted by the company profiting from the product). 

By the way, even if your feelings do fade away, it's still fascinating to think of how much of an impact our minds truly have over our struggles. So even then, it's not a total failure by any means! To think that we can just -BOOM- remove the symptoms with a shift in perspective is very fascinating. Harnessing this power is still somewhat mysterious to me.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like this product is no longer available. I looked into it today and that's what I found. Does/did this work better than regular plain phenibut? I was curious as to how it compares to regular phenitbut. I read it might be available soon in capsule form with a different formula. Apparently the pharmaceutical company who made the carrier is no longer interested in providing it to the supplement company.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

ardrum said:


> I remember I once thought I was poisoned as a kid. After coming to this realization, I felt violently ill. I felt like vomiting (huddled over on the ground), and I was sweating and horribly sick. Then I found out that I wasn't poisoned and felt completely better within 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Come back in a few months and let us know if you're still completely cured. Otherwise, a lot of us would like to see some double-blind, peer-reviewed research studies (not conducted by the company profiting from the product).
> 
> By the way, even if your feelings do fade away, it's still fascinating to think of how much of an impact our minds truly have over our struggles. So even then, it's not a total failure by any means! To think that we can just -BOOM- remove the symptoms with a shift in perspective is very fascinating. Harnessing this power is still somewhat mysterious to me.


 :lol


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

So, anyone else trying this?
Ardrum, looking sharp in that avatar.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

sprinter said:


> Looks like this product is no longer available.


Why, God...WHY?! :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

I've never heard of this...I wonder why they don't make it anymore... :con


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn and i was just gunna order it, is there anything that does the same thing?


----------

